# Pm25 Tool Changing.....  Tts, Er32, Er40



## Dman1114 (Oct 20, 2015)

So the whole changing of the R8 collets with that little tiny wrench is getting annoying quick.....

Not to mention i have to crank up the column every time..


So i have been looking into several different things....


I really like the Tormach tooling system, But it is $$$$$.....


so my other thoughts were going ER32 ,


what is everyone else out there using??


----------



## dlhoulton (Oct 20, 2015)

I use the Tormach tooling system both in ER32 and ER16.
http://www.tormach.com/store/index.php?app=ecom&ns=catshow&ref=ER_collet_TTS
But along with the above, the R8 Adaptor Collet is needed.
http://www.tormach.com/store/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=35356
How were you planning to mount your ER32's?


----------



## stupoty (Oct 20, 2015)

I Like my ER32 collet chuck and set of collets very much, they were kind of mid price collets and a mid price (mid cheep)  collet chuck, they are very good and have held up very well.

Ocasionaly, mostly when doing smaller stuff , i would realy like One of the smaller size er chucks too as the large lock nut can make it more dificult to get into tight spaces.

Stuart


----------



## Dman1114 (Oct 20, 2015)

i was thinking this... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Precision-R...NC-Milling-and-lathe-R8-Spindle-/161155815319

but for a little more i can do the same (actually lot more) with the Tormach  ....   I still gotta buy collets ..   hmmm


maybe ill just start off with a few pieces....


----------



## stupoty (Oct 20, 2015)

Thats fairly similar, mines got an mt3 and came with the big multi peg spanner (luckily i already had a 32mm (or is it 34) spanner for holding it whilst i do it up etc.

I got mine from a uk supplier so i could send it back easily if it had terrible run out. 

Stuart


----------



## dlhoulton (Oct 20, 2015)

I was also thinking of that one from ebay. That's a good route. After thinking on it a while the TTS seemed more versatile. I just got the one R8 Adaptor Collet, then started building/adding from there. That's the beauty of it. You slowly add to your TTS. My next item will be the Jacobs drill set.
http://www.tormach.com/store/index.php?app=ecom&ns=catshow&ref=Jacobs_Taper_Tools


----------



## Dman1114 (Oct 20, 2015)

The more i think about it the more i think thats what I'm gonna do....   start off with the adapter and a collet adapter...  Ill also get the JT33 adapter for a chuck i have.. 

Then i was gonna get these here...  I here lots of good things about TPAC...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ER32-COLLET...862437?hash=item4ac8685c25:g:E0sAAOSw0HVWFRne


Actually after this i will be buying the Dro from them too.  just need to let the funds build back up...

I had to buy another Tool box.  since getting the mill i have no more room in my other boxes and stuff is starting to stack up on my bench....

Its like a domino effect....   and there goes the $$$  LOL


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 20, 2015)

So make a new drawbar with a larger nut on top. I used 4140 threaded rod with a coupler red loctited on the end and a new bushing for the top of the spindle. Made one for the PM25 and the 12Z. 

I have a glacern ER32 collet chuck that I bought to try and reduce the damage to the R8 taper from chips that get lodged in there, but as someone else said above when working in tight places with small endmills the R8 collet is the best solution I've found and find myself using them more than the ER32 collet chuck.


----------



## alloy (Oct 20, 2015)

I've not bought any tooling from TPAC, but I did get their 4 axis DRO for my Bridgeport.  I have nothing but good things t say about them and their customer service.


----------



## Rich V (Oct 21, 2015)

If you go the ER collet route be sure to get a ball bearing collet nut. The normal collet nuts require a lot of torque to close them, the ball bearing version is much easier to use.
I purchased mine from arceurotrade
http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Collets/ER-Collet-Nuts-Wrenches-and-Spanners


----------



## Dman1114 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey rich thanks for the link....  they have a lot of stuff....   do they ship to the usa??


----------



## Rich V (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes they do. Shipping cost will be displayed when you check out. Wasn't to high when I ordered.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 21, 2015)

I used a piece of 3/4 inch hex bar, and made an adapter for the little square head on my g0704l


----------



## mmprestine (Oct 26, 2015)

why not just buy these?
TTS alternate


----------



## sbx (Oct 26, 2015)

Dman,

Just some food for thought about collet sets. I went TTS (ER20) for my PM25-MV. Not really knowing what I was doing I ordered a bunch of single collets in a range of sizes From 1/8-1/2. Now, I am glad I have them, but think about the end mills you want to use. For example, for the small size mill I have, I pretty much end up using 3/8" for lots of tasks. So, really, I need several 3/8 collets if I want a tool holder  for different end mill types. Like switching from a roughing to a 4 flute finishing. Its a pain to change the end mill out of the collet vs swapping to a new TTS holder. That's the point of them. Also, my 1/4 End mills are also 3/8" shank. I really needed 3 of the same sized collet vs a whole set.

Really, I think you could get away with a bunch of holders split with 1/8, 1/4 and 3/8" collets to do 90% of what you'll need down to 1/16" end mills. That is what I plan on as I expand my arsenal. I have 3 Tormach original holders and they are nice. But, I am going to try picking 10 or so of the cheaper import ones. If any prove to be run out poor, I'll just devote those to roughing end mills.

Hope that helps.

Also, Amazon had at one time Dorian brand ER Collets for a nice price. $12 or so. Pretty good price for a known brand.

-sbx


----------

